# Me and the Don



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Me and Don Pepin last night at the 1 year event at Belicoso!

He's an amazing guy who in his own words "Is a humble imigrant who wants to be accespted at the best cigar roller in the United states" 

Too bad the pic turned out blurry.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome pic.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool! I'd like to meet him someday.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Much (if not all) of the lines that Don Pepin is associated with are great cigars IMNSHO. The Tat's are freakin awesome! Excellent pic. Hopefully "the Don" will come here soon for one of the cigar events at my B&M.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Great picture, I wish I could have made it there!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice, and he is a great guy.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree...really nice him and his group. great people and great sticks.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Lucky you; you got to meet one of the few living legends in the cigar industry.


----------

